# First Impressions - PM1000 (further review to follow)



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby. I am sure you will get many years of pleasure out of this saw.

Thanks for sharing your experience with this saw, and welcome to LJs.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks! I have really enjoyed reading about peoples experiences and seeing their projects. There is a wealth of knowledge here, and everyone has been very kind so far. Such a great community.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your acquisition! I am very pleased to hear you are pleased with the attention to detail in this model of Powermatic; and, I wish you great luck with your choice of saws. May your Powermatic serve you as well as my Model 66 has served me. My saw is still dead on accurate, having never needing a tune up or any adjustment since I first set it up in 1994. Please let us know your thoughts after you have had a chance to use it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats very nice saw


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! I certainly look forward to writing an additional review after being able to use it for awhile.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Dumb question on my part, but why rate it 4 stars before you actually started using it.
I only ask, because I have had a G0690 I bought 4 months ago and have not given it a review yet until I am comfortable using the saw.
The one thing I will say about it is the saw has a ton of power and cuts thru anything.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Not a dumb question at all. Per the title of the review it is only on the initial impressions of the saw, and i was so impressed with the ease of assembly as well as the fit and finish that it prompted me to write a review. I rated the saw 4 stars and not a 5 for initial impressions because of the slight issue with the wooden table extension. I'm planning on doing at least a pair of additional reviews. One about the decision making process combined with the "zeroing-in" process (which having taken a few measurements already i think it won't need much at all). Then i certainly will reserve final judgment for the performance of the saw until a few months and a few furniture pieces go by. A friend of my from school has that grizzly, very nice saw! I really like your blanket chest by the way.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks rizzo. Now that I made one for my wife, both my kids want one. I am currently making a bath vanity and I guess I'll be making 2 more chests this spring.
I looked at that saw at a woodworking show last march. I was quite impressed with it, but I felt I needed the 3hp and to get a PM, I would have to get the PM2000 and just couldn't justify spending that much more.
I am sure you will enjoy the saw!


----------

